# White Pass Layout



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

Last year I pulled out my LGB set my parents bought me as a baby and set it up under the Christmas tree. I didn't know that I would enjoy it so much to be drawn into the world of RR modeling, but here I am.

I started thinking that adding some buildings to my Christmas tree loop would be fun, but then it quickly turned into an entire stage for the tree that represents the White Pass RR.

Here's the progress:

*Design*

The Christmas tree stand will be under the stage and the tree will rise up through a hole (pink circle). I used SCARM to plan the layout. The track fits well, even though the drawing does not reflect that in the piece that ties into the siding.









*The Stage*

I used a rail and stile design instead of solid wood to support the deck to reduce weight. The frame will be skinned in 1/8" hardboard.









*Mountain Tunnel*

I couldn't find foam thicker than 1 inch in Texas, so I stacked and stacked. My little Stainz has been converted to DCC.









Covered in paper to shape.









Hardshell complete. Rocks will cover the portal sides and the bridge side. Trees and greenery will cover the top and backside.


















*Tunnel Portal and Trees*

First attempt at a model structure and trees. Both can be improved. I think the portal looks a little puny for its purpose, so I will probably rebuild a beefier and longer version.

I used Luke Towan's tree making methods...but the results are not to his level.
































*Track Weathering and Ballast*

I used Joey Ricard's weathering method. I sifted gravel I found at a construction site to create the ballast.





Step 1: Spray flat black.









Step 2: Highlight ties in white.









Step 3: Cover the rails in rust-colored chalk.









Step 4: Coat in black chalk dust.



























*Painting the Mountain*

I gave the entire layout a base coat of dark brown paint. Everything that is brown will have trees, plants or dirt covering it.




























More to come.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking good Chas. Keep the photos coming 

I see you referenced the Luke Towan video. He makes excellent tutorial videos. For anyone who hasn't watched his videos, I highly recommend them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look forward to seeing progress on this


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Chas, you say the Stainz is DCC; are you running track power on this railroad? From your photos, I'm not seeing clean rail joiners or railheads.

I love the look of the track. 

Later,

K


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Chas-

Forgot to ask, what did you use for the ballast?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mountain out of a mole hill!*









Once you start to add tree's this will not look to small!


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

East Broad Top said:


> Chas, you say the Stainz is DCC; are you running track power on this railroad? From your photos, I'm not seeing clean rail joiners or railheads.
> 
> I love the look of the track.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I haven't got to cleaning the track yet, but before I weathered it, I did a test run. I will be running track power to it. This is a similar setup I'll be using: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q_iGXX16W2s

Thanks!


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

ewarhol said:


> Chas-
> 
> Forgot to ask, what did you use for the ballast?


The ballast is real road base. There are several small piles of gravel left over from construction near where I park at the commuter train station each day. I keep a bucket in my car and grab a scoop and sift at home. I get grey dirt from these same piles too.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done! This will e a fun project!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

I like that trestle!

Best,
TJ


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That is looking great!


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

Tunnel Portal Rebuilt to look more robust.


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

*Static Grass Test*

I got some 12mm static grass from Scenic Express and did a test on a piece of cardboard. Chuck Bronson looks like he's standing in a meadow. This length will be great for the ground level. I plan to use the shorter 2mm grass on the mountain top along with smaller trees to create the illusion of distance.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

great! i really like the looks of your track, and i think the grass will add a large scale (no pun intended!) of realism to it.


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

*Update Video*

Getting hot here in Texas so my progress is slowing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He2XHiDfv6g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Nice Video, you should do another one showing the whole layout.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

nice!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Great work chas. Nice detail, thought, track work.
Many of us were rr modelers well prior to 13!
I think you need a WPY combine or coach....or, a caboose.
Best to you


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

*White Pass RR Update*

Here is the Fraser Depot model and a coupe of detail shots. Complete layout video coming in a few weeks! Almost done!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

impressive, 
tank and foliage/landscape!

where is that tank going to fit?


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

stevedenver said:


> impressive,
> tank and foliage/landscape!
> 
> where is that tank going to fit?












The Depot will be placed on the blue box when the Christmas tree is in place (at the pink circle).
When the Christmas tree is removed, the depot will set over the pink circle. Thanks for the encouragement. I'm full into the landscaping stage now. It has become my favorite part.


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

Updated Layout. Just a few more details to go.


----------

